# Modifying a nuova simonelli musica (vibe to rotary) and other stuff



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

1. Has anyone tried this?

2. Is it even possible, before I take the plunge on parts?

Ok I don't have upgradeitis honestly but I want to play as I am confident this can be done.

I'm going to have a play with the grinder too and may once everything is done get both machine and grinder powder coated









to do list.

Fit rotary pump to machine

get hopper dividing plates

check and fit if required slow rpm motor to grinder (then reset shot count)

replace tamp on grinder with barista plate

powder coat both grinder and machine

This I believe should keep my mind of other machines and grinders for a while.

unless I win the lottery of course in which case I will commission a single group Kees speedster/idocompresso


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Never still for long geoerdie! . Good luck with the mod.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Why not just get a K10 fresh instead of wasting what would appear to be a lot of money and time on the mythos i.e. the motor thing, making it into something unknown and unproved versus it already being an amazing grinder, plus the mods would seriously damage its resale value. Replacing the vibe pump with a rotary I can understand and most likely wouldn't be that hard to do.

Good luck whichever way you proceed with this


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't want a fresh, the motor would improve resale as it's fitted in the mythos barista I would be improving the grinder, although doubt I'd be selling any time soon anyway.

Thanks though I appreciate all advice, but I have genuinely thought this through and it's worth playing around imo.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Well it appears mine has the low rpm motor already happy days.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Why not just get a K10 fresh instead of wasting what would appear to be a lot of money and time on the mythos i.e. the motor thing, making it into something unknown and unproved versus it already being an amazing grinder, plus the mods would seriously damage its resale value. Replacing the vibe pump with a rotary I can understand and most likely wouldn't be that hard to do.
> 
> Good luck whichever way you proceed with this


The mods will enhance the resale value of the grinder is this motor makes a exceptional grinder even better! I still think the Mythos is one of the best grinders money can buy and there are aspects of it that are much better than the k10


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I've identified the parts but they're going to take four weeks to come, meanwhile a minor irritation has been sorted it's not Matthews it's mine
















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok I have had wandering eyes as well as a potential emmigration, the latter is delayed for two years now. Ok I would like to know is the changing of a pump as simple as just swapping out the vibe and putting a rotary in its place or is there significantly more to it?

Also with a PID on a hx is that the way to go or is there a better way? For example somehow increasing the amount of cold water mixing in at the group?


----------

